# Stihl fs61r 408f01 will not start



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

i have cleaned the carb and removed the screans on the mufler

i have spark and a good plug

i am mostly a 4 stroke person so i have problems with 2 stroke


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Try a little fuel in the sparkplug hole to see if it will run a little. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

i know this is a old post but i had some time today to work on this weed-eater

i took off the exhaust to make sure that it was not the issue

and i removed the fuel filter in the gas tank to eliminate that

seams to have to much gas in it because i leaks from the intake of the carb and some times floods the engine

i can make it run if i put mixed gas in a spray bottle and spry directly in the carb and if will run well if i do that

what do you guys think a carb kit (if so whick kit)

what are the settings supposed to be on the h & L screws

thanks for the help

i love this place :wave:


----------



## rickyjoseph70 (Jan 29, 2011)

The carb should have some numbers on it or take the carb to the parts store ,they should be able to help you.


----------

